

Google Promises Again to Swear Off Binge Hiring - bootload
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/18/google-promises-again-to-swear-off-binge-hiring/
MySpace Needs Internal Not External Developers
======
Neoryder
I remember an article about Japan's premier pro baseball team hiring the 2nd
best and sitting them on the bench just so that they don't play for the other
team.

Isn't this just what google is doing?

It is a win win situation for them.

------
staunch
I think Google could enforce a company wide pair programming initiative and
still be way overstaffed.

~~~
schoudha
Did not see the earnings report today?

Google's revenues grew 56% year over year, they're not overstaffed until
they're hiring people without growth.

~~~
staunch
Revenue is always lagging indicator. Besides, only Wall Street analysts make
decisions based primarily on revenue. You can do a lot better than that. I
think they're overstaffed when they hire people and they're bored, and I think
that's been the case at Google for quite some time now.

~~~
andreyf
Bored? So then it is the job of an employer to keep you entertained? hehe.
Maybe.

~~~
staunch
The kinds of people Google likes to hire are "entertained" by stuff like
really difficult technical problems and making useful stuff that people
actually use. I'm not suggesting they need to take their staff to the movie
theater.

~~~
andreyf
So then you mean they are making a mistake when they hire people that _would_
be bored, instead of finding difficult technical problems and making cool
useful stuff. I think you're right.

